# Typical menu for 14/15 month olds?



## AppleBlossom

I was just wondering how much/what your 14/15 month olds eat through the day? Grace has:

*Breakfast:*

toast or cereal

*Snacks:*

Dried fruit, Organix bar or biscotti

*Lunch:*

Either sandwiches or Ritz crackers, fruit and something like mini cheddars or organix crisps (not a whole packet)

*Dinner:*

Either what I'm making when I'm making something proper or occasionally something quick like beans on toast or fish fingers and broccolli

She has a 7oz bottle when she wakes up and a 7oz bottle when she goes to bed. She has very watered down juice in a beaker in the day. I think that's enough just wanted to maybe get some inspiration from others :)


----------



## missjess

*Breakfast*
Fresh fruits when he wakes up
1h after: 
-Baby cereals with toast (peanut butter or jam)
-French toast, or bagel. 

*Lunch*
-Hummus sandwich with vegetable salad (cucumber, tomatoes, avocado, 
olive oil and parmesan)
-Egg salad sandwich with cheese + vegetable salad
-Cottage cheese and flax seed with fresh fruits 


*Dinner*
-Salmon (or any fish) en papillote, with vegetables and yogurt sauce
-Pasta with homemade tomato & basil sauce
-Grilled chicken with pesto and vegetables
-Tofu nuggets (homemade, baked in bread crumbs) with vegetables
-Vegetarian lasagna


*Snacks*
-Fresh fruits 
-Crackers with cheese

Josh gets between 8-10oz of milk before his nap and before bedtime at night.
He gets offer diluted juice with his breakfast and the rest of the day it's water. 
Dessert are only plain yogurt with flax seeds. (yep, it's boring, but he likes it that way!)

xxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

That all sounds so healthy! I wish I was a good cook. Or had a better imagination when it comes to food :)


----------



## reallytinyamy

Bexy, your menu sounds just like what I give Chloe, but she has slightly more milk- 3 bottles a day, 6oz first thing, 5oz afternoon and 8oz before bed


----------



## Vickie

copied and pasted from another thread asking the same question but this is a rough day's food schedule for Hannah


7:30/8:30 depending on when she gets up breakfast. Half to one full bowl of cereal (Nutrios/Rice Krispies/Cheerios) plus 3-4 handfuls of blueberries

10:30 snack--rice cake(s)/goldfish/crackers/raisins

12/12:30 lunch--half a sandwich plus fruit with cottage cheese/boiled egg/veggies, cubed cheese/half a quesadilla (it varies really) a cup of yogurt (daily) and if she ate well than a cereal bar/rusk/baby cookie

3ish snack same type of finger foods as above

5:30 dinner and she now eats whatever we're having. A couple of tablespoons of meat, a veggie, and a carb (pasta/potatoes/rice) PLUS fruit afterward.

Hannah can put the food away. She drinks milk only with her meals and goes through 1.5 to 2 sippy cups a day and the rest of the time she has water in a sippy cup on the floor to drink out of throughout the day


----------



## coz

Charlie is 16 months and he has
*
Breakfast*- Cereal (usualy cornflakes, cheerios or weetabix)

*Snacks*- Fruit and a few crisps after

*Lunch*- Usualy toast with either egg on, marmite, jam or cheese

*Snacks*- Some more fruit with a biscuit for after

*Dinner*- Usualy what we are having, Lasagne, Pie & veg, Chicken & potatoe wedges, Fish fingers, Cod, he also may have these things with beans, spaggeti hoops, vegtables, rice etc and a yogurt for dessert 


oh forgot to say he has milk in the morning 8oz and before bed 8oz is this too much? he has it in a sippy cup

xxx


----------



## PitBullMommy

Charlye will be 16mo next week

Breakfast:
sippy of milk-9oz
fruit cereal bar
yogurt

Snack:
usually finishes up the yogurt or cereal bar

Lunch:
fish sticks or Chicken nuggets or grilled chicken patty
peas or corn
cheese stick
apple juice

Snack:
wheat biscuits

Dinner:
Whatever we're having
veg
water

Snack:
sippy of milk


----------



## x-li-x

logan is 12 and a half months

breakfast: cereal ( weetabix, muesli, rice crispes ect)
he will only have the milk in his brekkie so has a cup of watered down juice with it.

Snack if he wants one ( he nomally naps between breakfast and dinner,) is normally a couple of ricecakes or a banana.

dinner: sandwhich (cheese, jam, ham, egg ect) or toast and then either ricecakes, piece of friut ,baby biscuit with some watered down juice in a sippy

snack: either half pack of organic crisps,a bikkie or 2,fruit bar ect

tea: he has what were having normally, on a rush day though were do him something quick like fishfingers, wedges, smileys, nuggets, waffles ect n again juice in a sippy

then hel have 4-6oz milk before bed in a sippy. we make 7oz but he never drinks it all. 

xx


----------



## isil

I can remember doing this when they were first being weaned!

Ok Ally has:
Brekkie: big bowl of cereal (at the moment we have those coco rocks but they were on offer :blush: ) or toast if we're rushing
Morning snack: portion or 2 of fruit and a rice cake
Lunch: meat casserole (usually pork or lamb)/marinated chicken, rice, mixed vege/ salmon, potatoes and brocolli/ fish fingers, waffles and beans/ spaghetti bolognaise/ tuna and cheese mash and corn on the cob
Afternoon snack: toddler biscuits or crisps (usually organix ones)
Tea: arancini and cherry tomato sauce/ pasta and cherry tomato sauce with cheese/ egg and beans on toast/ cheese on toast/ that spinach and ricotta pasta from tesco. Then fruit or yoghurt for pudding. He sometimes has pudding before his tea if he's getting hungry lol.

He has water throughout the day and he has 6-7oz of whole milk before bed :)


----------



## Emmea12uk

Becky, have you seen annabel karmel's receipe books? I live by them! I use the finger foods one alot and cook up batches to go in the fridge or freezer at the weekend. Some yummy stuff in there. Recommend chicken sliders and vege rissoles. Yum yu


----------



## AppleBlossom

Thanks emma, might have a look at one :)


----------

